# 41 Colson Looptail



## schwinnspastic (Mar 7, 2014)

So ihad this bike for a short while then reluctantly sold it to a buddy with the stipulation that if he was going to sell it I got first dibs...well I got it back and it moved to the head of the project line. The plan is to cobble it together to a rideable form as I gather the correct parts to do a nice restoration so if anyone has the right parts , I am interested !
heres how I got it a year ago,
Mark


----------



## schwinnspastic (Mar 30, 2014)

*some progress*

Picked up a fork from bones for a girls project but as it turns out it fits this frame perfectly.
Today I cleaned up some parts and started the build, here's the progress.


----------

